# Happy Birthday Darklore



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy B day I hope it's a good one


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Happy B'day


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another May baby - Happy birthday, Darklore!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Darklore!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks yall.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I hope you have a fabulous birthday Darklore!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope you have a hauntingly good birthday Darklore!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Darklore! Have some cake.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Darklore!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy, Happy belated birthday, DarkLore.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Have a great big happy birthday my friend!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Jimmy, Jo, James!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

A little late to chime in, but hope you had a good one!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday (albeit belated) Darklore!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Darklore! Hope you have a good one!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Darklore, from one May b-day to another!!! Have a great birthday, and have a drink on me!!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

"They say it's your birthday
We're gonna have a good time
I'm glad it's your birthday
Happy birthday to you."

Happy Birthday DL.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B-day!


----------

